# Grip



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

How to correctly grip a frame please advice


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Whatever is the most comfortable to you.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It really depends on the style of sling, & what feels right to you. Some are designed with specific grips in mind (pistol or "hammer", for example), while others can be held how you see fit. Simple Shot's new Torque seems like it could be held in all manner of grips; for $20, maybe grab one, & see what you like...


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Experiment with how you shoot until you find what's best for you, that's how I learned.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Dance with who you came with. Being an old man, I'm used to a pistol grip or as I would shoot a bow. You will find your own way, but there is a lot of friendly advice here. Keep reading!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

can you post a pic of your shooter


----------

